# Are fat women more ticklish than average sized gals ?



## FlabbyFrank (Dec 27, 2018)

Hard for me to tell, I wish I had a larger sample size to compare. 

It's great fun either way.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Dec 27, 2018)

Hmm, when you say "larger sample size", one wonders what you mean exactly.  I haven't done a lot of tickling of women of various sizes, so I can only speak for myself, but personally I'm pretty ticklish and my fat belly is prolly my most ticklish spot.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 27, 2018)

I've always been really ticklish regardless of my size.


----------



## HPT63GIE (Dec 27, 2018)

I am totally fascinated by the idea to tickle a fat woman and to see her softness in motion. And I am also fascinated to be tickled and to see my belly jiggling around. Even if I am not a woman, I am more ticklish with 320 pounds nowadays then I have been with 200 pounds in 2004.


----------



## John Smith (Dec 28, 2018)

That's depends of every single woman, regardless her size,

If she have trust issues or some in-depth insecurities capable to collapse into her intimacy life, you have to be careful. Or just leave out if it come to the point she's utterly toxic.

Yeeeet... I'm maybe not the most placed one here to recommand people to toss toxic people out of their lives.


----------



## John Smith (Dec 28, 2018)

Oh... you mean _ticklish _??


----------



## beach (Dec 29, 2018)

No, we just jiggle more


----------



## HPT63GIE (Dec 29, 2018)

beach said:


> No, we just jiggle more


So true, and it looks great from my point of view.


----------



## LizzieJones (Jan 1, 2019)

Other then 2 spots on my body I'm not ticklish.


----------



## Orchid (Jan 5, 2019)

Never ever got tickled so I truly do not know.


----------



## Deezer123 (Jan 7, 2019)

HPT63GIE said:


> So true, and it looks great from my point of view.



I agree!


----------



## FlabbyFrank (Mar 15, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> Other then 2 spots on my body I'm not ticklish.


 
Okay what are these two spots for you ?


----------



## FlabbyFrank (Mar 15, 2019)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I've always been really ticklish regardless of my size.


 
You sound like you would be fun to be with, do you enjoy being tickled ?


----------



## FlabbyFrank (Mar 15, 2019)

squeezablysoft said:


> Hmm, when you say "larger sample size", one wonders what you mean exactly.  I haven't done a lot of tickling of women of various sizes, so I can only speak for myself, but personally I'm pretty ticklish and my fat belly is prolly my most ticklish spot.



Sample size just means the number of times something has occured


----------



## LizzieJones (Mar 15, 2019)

FlabbyFrank said:


> Okay what are these two spots for you ?



Sorry. I never tell anyone those 2 spots. Better they figure them out on their own.


----------



## FlabbyFrank (Mar 16, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> Sorry. I never tell anyone those 2 spots. Better they figure them out on their own.



I'm willing to try that out !


----------



## DragonFly (Apr 8, 2019)

I can’t believe I missed this thread and all the possible double entendres and puns galore! 

As for me, if I’m anxious, nervous or not relaxed I am pretty ticklish, but once I am relaxed and feel safe and comfortable what used to feel ticklish then feels .... he he different.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 25, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> I can’t believe I missed this thread and all the possible double entendres and puns galore!
> 
> As for me, if I’m anxious, nervous or not relaxed I am pretty ticklish, but once I am relaxed and feel safe and comfortable what used to feel ticklish then feels .... he he different.


Different bad or different good?


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 25, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> Sorry. I never tell anyone those 2 spots. Better they figure them out on their own.


Now that's some information I'd like to d a little research on.


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 25, 2019)

The only time I tickled my former spouse she left me with a black eye that lasted 6 weeks. I never tickled her again.


----------



## LifelongFA (Apr 25, 2019)

I am proud to say that I have never attempted to tickle an average sized gal!


----------



## CarmellaBombshell (Apr 28, 2019)

I am extremely ticklish


----------



## FlabbyFrank (Jun 17, 2020)

I'd enjoy you, Carmella


----------



## Tickleseeker (Aug 27, 2021)

squeezablysoft said:


> Hmm, when you say "larger sample size", one wonders what you mean exactly.  I haven't done a lot of tickling of women of various sizes, so I can only speak for myself, but personally I'm pretty ticklish and my fat belly is prolly my most ticklish spot.


That sounds absolutely wonderful


----------



## penguin (Aug 27, 2021)

I’m only ticklish on my feet, and you’d better not try. I’ll kick as a reflex so it’s on you if my foot catches you.


----------



## Tickleseeker (Aug 27, 2021)

Well..... one has to feel calm, safe, and relaxed for tickling to be enjoyable .


----------



## Tickleseeker (Aug 27, 2021)

penguin said:


> I’m only ticklish on my feet, and you’d better not try. I’ll kick as a reflex so it’s on you if my foot catches you.


What size, if I may ask?


----------



## penguin (Aug 27, 2021)

12.5-13 Australian women’s, extra wide.


----------



## Tickleseeker (Aug 27, 2021)

That's very sexy to me, and if you paint your toes, it's even more erotic. But as I say, tickling for me is a sensous experience, and that's what I like to give as well-though reactions of laughter turn me on to no end


----------



## Tickleseeker (Aug 27, 2021)

penguin said:


> 12.5-13 Australian women’s, extra wide.


I also love to give foot rubs


----------



## mathfa (Aug 30, 2021)

My lovely, large girlfriend is not ticklish at all, but I am a very thin guy who is extremely ticklish. Two data points against the hypothesis.


----------



## Tickleseeker (Aug 30, 2021)

Mmmm, perhaps, but I would say your own mileage may vary. In my dream laboratory, I would love the chance to experiment.


----------



## Tickleseeker (Aug 30, 2021)

More data is needed...


----------

